# [Battlefield 3] - Allgemeine Fragen zum Spiel (Sammelthread)



## Eol_Ruin (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin zwar schon seit den frühern 80er Jahren dem Computer-Spiel verfallen und hab fast alle halbwegs bekannten Shooter im Single-Player durchgezockt
Aber das einzige Spiel das ich im Multi-Player kurz gegen andere menschliche Wesen gespielt habe, war ein paar Stunden Unreal Tournament (das erste von 1999).

Ich will mir jetzt Battlefield 3 holen - erstmal primär wegen der Kampagne.
Nur wenn ich schon so einen Multi-Kracher mein eigen nenne dann möcht ich natürlich auch mal online spielen.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:


Wie "kompliziert" ist es für einen MP-Noob wie mich mit Battlefield im Multi-Player Spass zu haben auch wenn ich nur alle paar Tage 2-3 Sunden Zeit habe zu üben (da ich sonst Probleme mit der Regierung bekomm )
Ist es möglich für einen Einsteiger mit anderen zu spielen ohne sofort beschimpft zu werden wenn man mal was "falsch" machen sollte? Hab ja noch keinen Plan was ich überhaupot genau machen muß - wohin ich laufen muß etc..
Ich hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis keinen der Shooter spielt - schon gar nicht online. Woher bekommt man die Mitspieler?
Und wenn man zufällig irgendwo hin gelost wird - wie bringt man den Mitspielern dann bei das man ein Anfänger ist?
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Vordack (28. Oktober 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Nun zu meinen Fragen:
> 
> 
> Wie "kompliziert" ist es für einen MP-Noob wie mich mit Battlefield im Multi-Player Spass zu haben auch wenn ich nur alle paar Tage 2-3 Sunden Zeit habe zu üben (da ich sonst Probleme mit der Regierung bekomm )
> ...


 
Moin,

hmmm, zu Deiner "Geschichte", ging mir ähnlich. Habe seit den 80ern fast alles gedaddelt, außer MP. Habe mit Bad Company 2 angefangen. was ja ähnlich ist wie BF3. Die ersten Wochen waren schon etwas frustrierend, was aber durch die permanete Motivation neue Sachen freizuschalten sehr eingedämmt wurde. Außerdem ist das Spiel ideal für Noobs. Man kann, ohne einen einzigen Feind zu töten, sein Team super supporten (Munition liefern, Leute heilen/widerbeleben, Feinde markieren...), Punkte bekommen und ganz allmählich wird man automatisch auch besser in der Bewegung und dem schiessen.

Aus dem Grund hat man in BF3 mehr Spaß und Erfolg als in Pendants wie Unreal Tournament, COD oder ähnliches.

Ja, man benötigt zwar mehr "skill" um gut zu schiessen, allerdings kann man eben auch mit weniger Skill sein Squad super helfen. Ist also das ideale Einsteigerspiel^^ Wenn Du es Dir wg der Kampagne holen möchtest hast Du im MP die ideale Ergänzung.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2011)

Es ist an sich kein Problem, einfach mitzuspielen, und bei weitem nicht jeder spielt 6 Stunden pro Tag. Deine "nur" 2 Std alle paar Tage sind an sich genug, denn etliche Spieler zocken auch nur 1-2 Std am tag, oder mal 4Std, dann 4 Tage gar nicht usw. - es wird natürlich zu Beginn sicher frustrierend, dafür freust Du dich dann direkt, wenn Du endlich mal eine Runde mit 5 Kills beendest, oder mit einem ausgeglichenen Kill&Tod-Verhältnis. Und ich hab an sich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass am Ende das gemeinsame geplante Teamplay beim immer als ach so taktisch angepriesenen Battlefield GAR KEINE Rolle spielt, wenn Du alleine auf einem Server joinst. Sicher: es gibt bestimmt Leute, die bewusst mit anderen, die sie kennen, joinen und dann als 4er-Team (Squad) innerhalb der Truppe gemeinsam gezielt und mit Absprachen vorgehen. Aber wenn Einzelgänger joinen, hab ich noch nie erlebt, dass man von denen verlangt, innerhalb des Squads bestimmte Aufgaben und Anweisungen zu befolgen. Du wirst natürlich immer wieder mal Chat-Nachrichten bemerken in der Art wie "brauche einen Mechaniker" oder "habe keine Munition" oder "rückt in das Gebäude rechts von Bombe A vor" usw., aber es gibt keinen Anschiss, wenn Du das ignorierst. Es macht aber selten Sinn, im Alleingang zu spielen - Du solltest immer schauen, was die anderen machen. Ich persönlich zB hab mich gern an die Bomben angeschlichen, um sie zu zünden. Ich opfere mich dann auch gerne - andere hocken nur in den Ecken und lauern auf Feinde, damit sie am Ende dann 12:2 Kills haben. Das ist nix für mich, ich hab sogar lieber 8 zu 12 Kills, aber weiß dann, dass ICH die Bombe scharfmachen konnte (oder sie als Verteidiger entschärft hab). 

Zur Schwierigkeit: es gibt wie gesagt viele Spieler, die NICHT innerhalb von 3 Tagen schon Lvel 60 haben  das heißt man kann gut mitspielen, sollte dann aber nicht erwarten, regelmäßig in den Top 5 des Teams zu landen. Mich störte bei BF BC2 und der BF3 im Vergleich zu Call of Duty aber vor allem, dass die Nähe von Feinden extrem schlecht nachvollziehbar war. Die kleine Map hilft mir da relativ wenig, Feinde als Feinde zu erkennen ist auch nicht immer leicht. Bei CoD kriegt man das viel direkter mit, was auch daran liegt, dass auf den Maps alle viel enger zugeht und es etliche Positionen auf der Map gibt, bei denen man weiß "WENN mich hier einer treffen will, MUSS der dort hinten stehen", so dass man immer weiß, wohin man schauen muss, um einen möglichen Gegner zu sehen. Mir persönlich gefällt CoD vom Spielgefühl besser. Dafür wird bei CoD mehr rumgeflamed, auch da es dort viel mehr auf Killserien und deren Belohnungen ankommt, so dass sich natürlich auch viele Leute deutlich schneller ärgern, wenn die draufgehen, weil man ihre Serie unterbrochen hat


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Oktober 2011)

Also mir gehts nicht darum wieviele Kills ich hab - ich möcht einfach mal einen Shooter mit etwas Teamplay spielen.
CTF oder Team-DM interessieren mich nicht ganz so.
Deshalb hab ich damals auch mit Unreal Tournament aufgehört. Nur Leute abknallen war mir irgendwie zu wenig.
"Nur" ballern kann ich auch in jedem Single-Player Shooter.
Wenn ich schon nen Multi-Player Shooter spiele dann möcht ich auch dabei irgendwass "sinnvolles" machen.


----------



## Mothman (28. Oktober 2011)

MP-Shooter haben meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie etwas mit Übung zu tun.
Also je häufiger du spielst, desto sicherer bist du. 
Ich merke das an mir selbst. Ich bin "Gelegenheits-Multiplayer-Spieler"...mache das also nur sporadisch nach Lust und Laune (meistens hab ich mehr Lust auf ruhige, wettbewerbsfreie Runden).
Wenn ich jetzt mal 1-2 Woche nicht Bad Company 2 spiele, dann bin ich die ersten Partien immer äußerst schlecht. Nach ein paar intensiven Runden Übung komme ich dann wieder rein. Einmal hab ich - recht intensiv - ein paar Tage hintereinander nur BC2 gezockt. Am Ende hab ich regelmäßig die Rangliste beherrscht. 

Wenn du ABSOLUT neu bis, wirst du mit Sicherheit einige Runden puren Frust schieben. Es wird dann darauf ankommen, ob du trotzdem noch die Lust findest am Ball zu bleiben.

Ich würde sagen Battlefield ist nicht unbedingt der leichteste Shooter zum Einstieg. So pure Arcade-Shooter wie "Battlefield Heroes" wäre schon eher was. Das ist kinderleicht. Und man bekommt mal nen Eindruck von Muiitplayer-Shootern. 

Dass du Anfänger bist, brauchst du eigentlich nicht verkünden ... das merken die anderen dann schon. 


Ich kann jetzt nur von BC2 sprechen, aber ich denke mal die Community wird so in etwa die gleiche sein wie bei Battlefield 3:
Beschimpft wird man eigentlich nur, wenn man in großen Schlachten Hubschrauber oder Panzer besetzt und diese nicht im Ansatz beherrscht. 
Zum Üben mit Helis und Tank würde ich kleinere Runden wählen, oder leere Server. 
Als Fuß-Soldat hast du eigentlich nichts zu befürchten, solange du dein Bestes gibst.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Oktober 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> So pure Arcade-Shooter wie "*Battlefield Heroes*" wäre schon eher was. Das ist kinderleicht. Und man bekommt mal nen Eindruck von Muiitplayer-Shootern.


 
*DAS *hab ich mal kurz gespielt  -  so ein Sch..ß  
3rd Person Perspektive 

Ich muß auch sagen das ich mit bei Single-Player Shootern zu den erfahrenen Spielern zähle die alle Shooter ohne Cheats durchspielen (zumindest beim ersten mal) - auch auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden.
Ich sehe meine Probleme eher in der *Taktik *und in der *Bedienung/Übersicht* (verschiedene Klassen/Waffen/Updates etc.)

Und auch Quake Live hab ich auch für ein paar Stunden gespielt. War kurz ganz unterhaltsam - aber dann irgendwie zu eintönig und zu hektisch. Da war UT damals um einiges "geruhsamer"
War aber nicht ganz schlecht bei Quake - immer in der oberen Hälfte bei denn Frags.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2011)

O.k, wenn Du Teammäßig spielen WILLST, musst Du halt immer nach Leuten suchen, die das auch wollen. Es sind halt viele Gamer bei Shootern online entweder Einzelkämpfer oder Teams, die sich kennen und nur unter sich bleiben wollen... Wenn ICH eher taktisch spielen wollte, hab ich früher immer den Suchen&Zerstören-Modus von CoD gespielt: ein Team legt eine Bombe an einem von zwei möglichen Sprengorten, das andere muss die Bombe entschärfen. Die Die Runde endet mit Explosion oder Entschärfung oder dem Tod eines kompletten Teams, da es nämlich keinen Respawn gibt. Es kann auch nur EIN Spieler die Bombe tragen, nicht jeder hat also nen Sprengsatz dabei. Aber seit ner Weile laufen da auch nur noch Teams mit 3-4 Mann scheinbar aus dem gleichen Clan rum, die nichts anderes im Sinn haben als möglichst schnell den Gegner zu töten, selbst wenn sie selber die Bombenleger sind. Ich hab genug RUnden erlebt, in denen die Bombe nicht einmal aufgenommen wurde, das heißt die hatten nie vor, die Bombe überhaup zu legen...


----------



## Lordmusic (28. Oktober 2011)

Hi, ich bin über google auf diesen thread gestoßen und bin auch absoluter neuling, und bin schwer gefrustet  
HAb mir gerade ein paar youtube guide anleitungen gegeben, aber mein problem ist dass ich gar nicht weiss wo ich ansetzen soll.
gibt es vielleicht eine online bedienungsanleitung wo ich mir überhaupt mal durchlesen kann was einem in den vershciednen multiplayer modi erwartet?

ich bin auf einmal in einem boot gesessen, dann in einem hubschrauber und hab mich keinen cm fortbewegt 

hab mir das spiel online gekauft und dadurch keine spielanleitung


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2011)

Also, an sich müsste da trotzdem irgendwie noch eine ANleitung mit dabei sein, vlt. im Hauptmenü oder im Startmenü oder im Oerdner als PDF?

So oder so: am besten schau mal die Tastenbelegung an, damit Du schonmal weißt, welche taste für was da ist - vor allem bei Fahrzeugen. Wenn Du zu Fuß unterwegs bist (wäre vlt. für den EInstieg erstmal besser) brauchst Du an sich nur die Standardtasten: WASD für die Bewegung, linke Taste schiesen   rechte Maustaste zielen. R für Nachladen. mit "Q" markierst Du einen Gegner, wenn Du ihne anvisierst - dann erscheint so ein rotes Dreieck über dem, das auch Deine Teammitglieder sehen. Das gibt Zusatzpunkte, auch wenn ein anderer den Feind dann erschiesst und nicht Du. Mit der Taste "E" kannst Du je nach SPielmodus dann halt zB die Bombe scharfmachen oder entschärfen (gedrückt halten, bis fertig). 

Vom SPielmodus her: das beste für Einsteiger ist meiner Meinung nach "Rush". Da müssen die Angreifer zwei Bomben hochjagen, die Bombenplätze sind mit blauem A und B markiert. Dazu haben die Angreifer so lange Zeit, wie sie wollen, dürfen dabei aber maximal 100 Leute "verlieren" - also wenn die Verteidiger 100 Kills schaffen, bevor beide Bomben explodiert sind, gewinnen die Verteidiger. Wenn beide Bomben explodieren, dürfen die Angreifer zum nächsten Gebiet vorrücken, wo wieder zwei Bomben liegen. Insgesamt sind es 4-6 Gebiete, also 8-12 Bomben (je nach Karte, glaub ich) .


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Oktober 2011)

Würde ja hier gerne meine ersten Erfahrungen mit BF3 posten aber ich hab diverse Probleme.
Einfach mal hier meine Post lesen (weiter unten) :
http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9303654-bf3-probleme-mit-der-spielaktivierung.html

Sind dier denn wirklich total blöd bei EA? - Ich will doch nur spielen


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2011)

Zum Thema Anleitung..der link der auf dem Zettel der Verpackung steht, führt nur ins Leere. 

Wer ein Handbuch zum Spiel haben möchte, das gibt es hier: Klick


----------



## PCBattlefield (13. November 2011)

*[Battlefield]Keine Panzer bei Operation Metro?*

Hallo,

bin ich blöd, oder gibt es keine Panzer bei Operation Metro?
In den E3 Trailers sah man nähmlich Panzer


----------



## shirib (13. November 2011)

PCBattlefield schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin ich blöd, oder gibt es keine Panzer bei Operation Metro?
> In den E3 Trailers sah man nähmlich Panzer


 An den Trailer kann ich mich nicht mehr so richtig entsinnen  aber ich kann mir vorstellen das es Unterschiede in Rush und Eroberung gibt, was Fahrzeuge angeht.


----------



## Mothman (13. November 2011)

Also ich hab errst gestern Metro gespielt und dort gibt es mindestens einen Panzer.


----------



## shirib (13. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich hab errst gestern Metro gespielt und dort gibt es mindestens einen Panzer.


 Welcher Spielmodus war das? Ich habe jetzt schon einige Runden Eroberung auf Operation Métro gespielt (btw finde ich das die diese Karte ziemlich unausgewogen ist) und dort noch nie einen Panzer gesehen.


----------



## Mothman (13. November 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Welcher Spielmodus war das? Ich habe jetzt schon einige Runden Eroberung auf Operation Métro gespielt (btw finde ich das die diese Karte ziemlich unausgewogen ist) und dort noch nie einen Panzer gesehen.


Ok, vielleicht hab ich die Map gerade verwechselt. Sorry 

Du kannst aber vor einem Match schön schauen, was es alles gibt:
Öffne einfach dein "Anpassen"-Menü vor dem Match. Alle Fahrzeuge die du anpassen kannst, gibt es auch auf der Map. Und welche nicht dort auftauchen, gibt es dementsprechend auch nicht auf der Map. Dort einfach gucken, dann brauchst du nicht auf der Map suchen.


----------



## PCBattlefield (13. November 2011)

Ok ich werde dann nochmal gucken 


Danke!


----------



## chbdiablo (13. November 2011)

Auf Metro gab es bis zur Alpha Version einen Infanteriepanzer, der wurde aber gestrichen. Da gibt es in keinem Spielmodus mehr irgendein Fahrzeug, ist also eine reine Infanteriemap.


----------



## lolxd999 (13. November 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Welcher Spielmodus war das? Ich habe jetzt schon einige Runden Eroberung auf Operation Métro gespielt (btw finde ich das die diese Karte ziemlich unausgewogen ist) und dort noch nie einen Panzer gesehen.


 

Ja die is wirklich unausgewogen , das rusische Team ist viel zu schnell bei B und dann haben die Amies kaum ne Chance das noch rumzureißen...schade denn ansonsten is die Map eig. sehr schön


----------



## The_Chosen (13. November 2011)

Ist aber zu schaffen, dafür muss man aber ein geeignetes Team haben und taktisch vorgehen. Vor allem muss auch jeder seiner Klasse entsprechend unterstützen, sprich Mun bzw. Medi Packs verteilen. Das sehe ich leider viel zu selten. Ansonsten ist es ein echt super Multiplayer Titel.

Greetz
The Chosen


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. November 2011)

Auf Seine Crossing gibt es jeweils einen Panzer. Bei Metro nicht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. November 2011)

Hab jetzt die Kampagne durch und würd gern mal Multiplayer anfangen.
Bin aber um ehrlich zu sein etwas nervös  - komisch sowas passiert mir sonst nie.

Wie fängt man denn nun am besten an - also welcher Spielmodus und welche Klasse ist für Einsteiger gut geeignet.
Würd ja am liebsten als Assault anfangen - Medipacks & Defi klingen interessant.
Oder sind andere Klassen einfacher zu spielen?
Und der oben von Herb beschriebene Rush-Modus mit den vielen Bomben etc.. klingt irgendwie kompliziert - oder meine ich das nur?

Gibts irgendwo im Netz ein gutes umfangreiches Tutorial (Text eher als Video) zu den einzelnen Spielmodi und Klassen.


Oder mach ich mir einfach zu viele Gedanken und solllte besser einfach drauflos spielen 
Hab halt keine Lust alls falsch zu machen und die Mitspieler zu verärgern.


----------



## Schisshase (14. November 2011)

Also Nervös muß man gar nicht sein. Obwohls mir damals mit RTCW (meinem ersten MP Versuch) genauso ging, und anderen Leuten seltsamerweise auch. Aber das ist nix gegen den Adrenalinrausch wenn man erstmal mittendrin ist.  
Es spricht nix dagegen einfach loszulegen. Wie, glaubt ihr, haben die andern angefangen? Mit Beten?
Falsch machen kann man gar nichts. Das schlimmste was einem passieren könnte wären Teamkills. Da aber auf fast allen Servern Friendly Fire aus ist, ist das sehr unwahrscheinlich. Und was Beschimpfungen angeht: Wer in Internetforen unterwegs ist sollte an Trolle gewöhnt sein. Also gar nicht erst beachten. Spielt dass Spiel so wies euch am ehesten behagt.
Einfach am anfang den Supporter wählen und fleißig Munutionspäckchen an die eigenen Leute verteilen. Damit macht man schnell viele Punkte ohne sich groß in den Vordergrund drängen zu müssen. Die Kills selber machen am ende der Runde den kleinsten Anteil aus. Ich mache z. B. im Schnitt nur 7 Kills pro Runde, habe aber häufig ~4000 Punkte obwohl jeder Kill nur 100 Punkte bringt. Den Rest machen die ganzen Assistentenpunkte (Muni verteilen, Bonuspunkte für besonders viel Muni verteilen, Gegner sichten, Hilfe bei Kills/Fahrzeugzerstörung, Fahne Erobern etc).
Zusehen und Lernen lautet die Devise. Vor allem ist es wichtig daß man die Maps kennt: wo verstecken sich gerne Heckenschützen, wo kann man selbst gut campen () welche Wege gibt es den Gegner zu umgehen. Der direktste Weg ist oft der schnellste ins eigene Verderben. Die Fahrzeuge sind leicht zu Bedienen. Nur das Fliegen ist eine sache für sich.
Rush ist nicht kompliziert, nur konzentriert sich die Action viel dichter auf ein bestimmtes Gebiet als z. B. bei Conquest, wo sich die Spieler weitläufiger verteilen.

Und jetzt keine Ausreden mehr, ihr Pussys! Ich will eure Bleigespickten Kadaver auf dem Schlachtfeld vermodern sehen. Hooah!


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. November 2011)

Ich empfehle vor dem MP auch noch die Koop Missionen. Wenn du da jemanden brauchst, ich mach gerne mit. Da lernt man unter anderem Heli fliegen und hat genug Zeit auch mal Mist zu bauen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. November 2011)

Noch ne kleine Frage:
Wie läuft das mit Unterhalten in Battlefield per Headset?
Hab sowas in Spielen noch nie benutzt.
Muß ich da noch was installieren - teamspeak oder sowas - oder ist das in Battlefield integriert?
Und wenn ich noch was installieren muß - was genau?

Super - komm mir schon wieder vor wie ein Depp 
22 Jahre PC-Gamer und trotzdem keinen Plan von nix.


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. November 2011)

Ich z.B. spiele Crossfire (auch ein Online Ego-Shooter) und ich spiele halt schon jeden Tag, aber dann halt max. n Stündchen,
da musst du halt auch jeden Tag trainieren, da kommts aufn Skill an
Aber in BF3 gehts ja nicht immer nur um den reinen Skill, sondern du kannst auch andere Aufgaben erledigen, die grade für Anfänger gedacht und geeignet sind.
Und mit der Zeit wirst du auch besser... 

edit: kp ich glaub nicht, dass das in BF mit dabei ist (ich weiß es auch nicht!?), aber ich denke jede "Grupe"/"Clan" hat dann entweder Skype oder Teamspeak, Skype finde ich zb besser


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. November 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Noch ne kleine Frage:
> Wie läuft das mit Unterhalten in Battlefield per Headset?
> Hab sowas in Spielen noch nie benutzt.
> Muß ich da noch was installieren - teamspeak oder sowas - oder ist das in Battlefield integriert?


 
Ja, das BF3 InVoice ist ziemlich gut. Leider benutzt es kaum wer und jeder zieht nur sein eigenes Ding durch


----------



## shirib (15. November 2011)

The_Chosen schrieb:


> Ist aber zu schaffen, dafür muss man aber ein geeignetes Team haben und taktisch vorgehen. Vor allem muss auch jeder seiner Klasse entsprechend unterstützen, sprich Mun bzw. Medi Packs verteilen. Das sehe ich leider viel zu selten. Ansonsten ist es ein echt super Multiplayer Titel.
> 
> Greetz
> The Chosen


 Leider findet man kaum ein geeignetes Squad, geschweige denn ein Team. Ganz anders sieht es da schon aus wenn man mit Freunden oder Bekannten zusammen in einem Squad mit Unterstützung durch TS unterwegs ist.


----------



## tavrosffm (15. November 2011)

das problem beim in voice ist doch dass man erst freunde adden muss um sich mit denen online zu unterhalten.
sowas selten blödes.

nochmal zum thema anfänger und bf3.
ich finde bf3 ist nix für mp anfänger.
die maps sind viel zu unübersichtlich hügelig häuservertecke etc.
da kommt schnell mal frust auf denn als reiner squad supporter hat man ja kaum die möglichkeit jemanden am startpunkt zu supporten.
also man rennt mit ins getümmel.
da das spiel (ich habe es schon ein paar mal erwähnt) aber ein camperparadies ist und es kaum die möglichkeit gibt ein gescheites squad zu erstellen versteift sich das ganze auf simple ballerei.
hinzu kommt das fuddelige ausrüstungsmenü und die unübersichtliche einstiegs map.
einzige ausnahme ist da die map caspian border die so ein wenig im bf 2 stil daherkommt.
also ich würde einem mp anfänger empfehlen sich bf2 zuzulegen.
das kostet nen 10 und ist momentan das mmn anspruchvollste und perfekte mp game.
und spieler bzw. server gibt es da auch noch genug.
vielleicht hilft es ja auch nur mal mit bf2 zu üben um dann ein wenig mehr überblick in bf3 zu bekommen.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (21. November 2011)

*Battlefield 3 - Zerstörbare Umgebung*

Sorry,
wenn das schon mal besprochen wurde, aber wie sieht es aus mit der zerstörbaren Umgebung?

Bin ich jetzt etwas verwöhnt ( BFBC2 ) oder kommt es mir nur so vor, dass das zerstörbare Umfeld ( Häuser, Strassen/Wege etc) 
nicht so prickelnd ist? Wenn ich z.B. bei BC2 eine Mine ( oder mehrere  ) gelegt habe und dann ein Fahrzeug darübergerollt ist, dann
war danach  ein richtig schönes Loch. 
In der Seine Überquerung oder Großer Basar würde ich mir komplett zerstörbare ( einstürzende ) Häuser wünschen und nicht nur ein paar einknickende Wände.
Ich finde, dass das den Reiz ausmacht eine Barrikade in Schutt und Asche zu legen um dadurch eine neue Umgebung zu schaffen  , die dann wieder neue taktische Möglichkeiten bietet.

Irgendwie kommt mir BF3 sehr steril vor


----------



## shirib (21. November 2011)

U-Banhfahrer schrieb:


> Sorry,
> wenn das schon mal besprochen wurde, aber wie sieht es aus mit der zerstörbaren Umgebung?
> 
> Bin ich jetzt etwas verwöhnt ( BFBC2 ) oder kommt es mir nur so vor, dass das zerstörbare Umfeld ( Häuser, Strassen/Wege etc)
> ...


 Ich persönlich finde die Zerstörung eigentlich relativ in Ordnung. Ich bin jetzt zwar nicht der große Minenexperte, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das Minen so konzipiert und darauf ausgelegt sind, ihre Sprengkraft nach oben zu entfalten und die Löcher deswegen relativ klein ausfallen. Mit der Häuserzerstörung hast du Recht, wenn ein paar kleine Hütten oder Häuser jeglichem Beschuss Stand halten ist das schon leicht lächerlich, aber wenn man bei Basar oder der Seine die komplette Stadt in Schutt und Asche legen könnte, bestände die Karte wahrscheinlich nach fünf Minuten aus einer flachen Ebene.


----------



## Schisshase (21. November 2011)

Bei BF3 ist die Zerstörung tatsächlich eingeschränkt worden, wohl weils viel Leistung braucht. Mit dem ersten DLC solls mehr werden und _*angeblich*_ sollen auch die anderen Maps davon Profitieren.
Bei BC2 hab ich nur Rush gespielt und es war immer toll wenn schon nach wenigen Minuten kein Baum mehr stand und die Landschaft voller Bombenkrater war. Bei BF3 vermisse ich das etwas. Ich hab schon mit der mobilen Flak in die Bäume gehalten und die wiegen sich nur sanft im Wind.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (21. November 2011)

HI,

das mit den Minen war nur ein Beispiel, um zu zeigen welche "Verwüstungen" doch möglich waren.
Es wäre toll, Paris und den großen Basar in Schutt und Asche verwandeln zu können - oder zumindest etwas mehr " gestalterisch"
wirken zu können 

Ja, in BC2 hab ich immer gerne den Wald gerodet  um den Spitzbuben keine Deckung zu ermöglichen


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (22. November 2011)

Wenn das Game denn mal ohne Probleme läuft, ist es echt geil. Muss man wirklich sagen, BF2 war damals für mich unerreichbar, aber BF2142 war ein Schuss in den ofen, aber BF3 hats nochmal getoppt! Einfach hammer, vor allem die Karten die noch kommen  

geilstes Game ever > Vorausgesetzt das Game läuft ohne Probleme. Ansonsten machts kein Spaß


----------



## stricky345 (3. Dezember 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Directx11, wird das automatisch aktiviert, wenn ich die Grafikoptionen auf ultra/hoch stelle, oder muss ich zusätzlich noch was aktivieren?

Danke!


----------



## danoc (4. Dezember 2011)

wenn du eine dx11 karte hast, spielt du automatisch dx11

hier mal was zu fxaa  FXAA Injektor Battlefield 3 bearbeitet. Bomben ergebniss


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (7. Dezember 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen welche Fraktionen im MP spielbar sind....

Werden diese Fraktionen, beim spielen, zufällig ausgewählt oder kann man selbst entscheiden?


Mfg


----------



## Schisshase (7. Dezember 2011)

Russen und Amis. Bei welchen man landet entscheidet der Server per Autobalancing. Natürlich kann man auch die seiten wechseln wenn ein Team gerade zuwenig Spieler hat.
Es gibt noch die möglichkeit im Battlelog direkt bei Freunden zu joinen. Dann kommt man auch gleich ins passende Squad sofern noch da noch Platz ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist gerade was ganz komisches passiert.

Meine *Stats *wurden *nicht upgedatet (gespeichert)* 

Hab auf nem ganz normalen Ranglisten-Server gespielt.
Nach Ende der Runde hab ich gewartet bis die neue begonnen hat - also NACHDEM die Updates/Punkte für die vorherige berechnet wurden.
Dann bin ich ausgestiegen - und der *Fortschritt *(immerhin fast 6000Pkts) *wurde nicht gespeichert*.
Und in der *Server-Verlauf-Liste* steht das ich das letzte mal *vor 2 Tagen gespielt* haben soll.

So ein Mist 

Hat jemand ähnliche Probs schon mal gehabt - hab so schnell nix im Forum darüber gefunden.


PS: Hab gar nicht bemerkt das mein Thread jetzt als Sammelthread angepinnt ist


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (8. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe gelesen das auch die Iranischen Truppen im MP spielbar sind?`Gerücht?

Mfg


----------



## Schisshase (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja hab ich ganz vergessen. Ist von der map abhängig. In Europa kämpfen Russen gegen Amis, im Nahen Osten sinds Araber.


----------



## absztrakkt (8. Dezember 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Meine *Stats *wurden *nicht upgedatet (gespeichert)*
> 
> Hab auf nem ganz normalen Ranglisten-Server gespielt.
> Nach Ende der Runde hab ich gewartet bis die neue begonnen hat - also NACHDEM die Updates/Punkte für die vorherige berechnet wurden.
> ...



Jop,ist mir auch schon passiert.


----------



## Porsche2k (11. Dezember 2011)

Habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zum Sprinten in Battlefield 3:

Ein Clanmember hat für das Squad "schneller Sprinten" aktiviert. Trotzdem läuft er schneller als alle anderen aus dem Team, obwohl er währenddessen nicht springt. Er meinte, es wäre ein alter Trick aus Battlefield 2, möchte aber nicht verraten, wie es funktioniert.

Kennen einige von euch diesen Trick vielleicht auch? Wäre nett, wenn ihr den verraten würdet.


----------



## cinos (11. Dezember 2011)

Also erstmal muss ich sagen was ist das für ein Clanmember der euch das nicht verrät, shame. Kick ^^. Triff dich mal mit einem richtigen Clanmember auf ner Karte, natürlich im selben Team, nehmt unterschiedliche Klassen und rennt nebeneinander. Wahlweise würde ich auch mal mit Pistole und MG vergleichen. Kann schon sein das ein Assault mit gezogener Pistole schneller läuft als ein Pionier mit gez. Panzerfaust oder Maschinenpistole.


----------



## Porsche2k (11. Dezember 2011)

Nene, er ist Versorgungssoldat und rennt egal mit welcher Klasse oder Waffe schneller als die anderen. Ich vermute man muss noch irgendeine Taste drücken oder er hat was in der Software umgestellt, ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## shirib (13. Dezember 2011)

Jungens, spielt nicht auf Flensburger BioJungs Servern. Die haben etwas gegen gute Spieler.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Jungens, spielt nicht auf Flensburger BioJungs Servern. Die haben etwas gegen gute Spieler.


 
mal gespannt ob da noch ein Kommentar kommt  Aber sowas gehört halt zu BF dazu. Irgendwer jammert immer rum.


----------



## shirib (13. Dezember 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> mal gespannt ob da noch ein Kommentar kommt  Aber sowas gehört halt zu BF dazu. Irgendwer jammert immer rum.


 Das stimmt. Aber das ich von einem Admin als Hurensohn beschimpft und dann gebannt werde, fand ich etwas übertrieben. ^^ Er konnte nicht einmal das Rundenende abwarten (ca 2 oder 3 Tickets ). Na ja, jedem wie er beliebt. Es gibt ja noch genug andere Server da draußen.


----------



## ciralin (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi Jungs,

kann man BF 3 auch für sich spielen, ohne gleich online zu sein? Und wenn man doch mal online spielt, wie sicher ist diese ganze Angelegenheit?

LG


----------



## shirib (13. Dezember 2011)

ciralin schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> kann man BF 3 auch für sich spielen, ohne gleich online zu sein? Und wenn man doch mal online spielt, wie sicher ist diese ganze Angelegenheit?
> 
> LG


 Um Battlefield spielen zu können muss Origin gestartet (Ja, ich weiß, das kann man umgehen.) und du dort angemeldet sein, das heißt eine Internetverbindung muss bestehen. Es gibt allerdings die Möglichkeit sich als offline anzeigen zu lassen.

Wie meinst du dieses "sicher"? Auf was beziehst du dich?

Btw: Ich finde es mal äußerst gelungen das während der besten Spielzeit Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt werden...


----------



## ciralin (13. Dezember 2011)

... ich bin da noch ein wenig kritisch eingestellt in Bezug online zu spielen. Man hört so vieles und vieles soll mitunter nicht so sicher sein. 

Heisst das nun, das es grundsätzlich während des Spielens permanent eine Online-Verbindung bestehen muss?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi, benutzt jemand von euch einen der silencer?

Ich habe gehört, dass man damit bei Beschuss nicht mehr auf der map angezeigt wird. Aber mit welchem der beiden?

Habe bisher immer den heavy barrel benutzt...


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Dezember 2011)

ciralin schrieb:


> ... ich bin da noch ein wenig kritisch eingestellt in Bezug online zu spielen. Man hört so vieles und vieles soll mitunter nicht so sicher sein.
> 
> Heisst das nun, das es grundsätzlich während des Spielens permanent eine Online-Verbindung bestehen muss?


 
Ja, wie willst du sonst gegen andere spielen? Ist doch bei allen MP-Titeln so^^ der Singleplayer ist allerdings auch Offline spielbar. Angeblich, habs noch nicht getestet. Aber wegen dem holt man sich BF3 ja nicht.


----------



## shirib (13. Dezember 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hi, benutzt jemand von euch einen der silencer?
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass man damit bei Beschuss nicht mehr auf der map angezeigt wird. Aber mit welchem der beiden?
> 
> Habe bisher immer den heavy barrel benutzt...


 Welchen der beiden Schalldämpfer? Es gibt doch jeweils nur einen pro Waffe oder redest du von etwas anderem?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Welchen der beiden Schalldämpfer? Es gibt doch jeweils nur einen pro Waffe oder redest du von etwas anderem?


 
Vielleicht meint er den Mündungsfeuer-Dämpfer!

Muß jetzt noch was los werden:
Langsam reichts mir mit den Helis 
Ich kann mit den Maschinen-Kanonen der Panzer mehrere Dutzend mal treffen und das Ding fängt grad mal an zu rauchen.
Wenn aber ein Kampfhelikopter 3 Sekunden einen Raketenteppich auf meinen Panzer abläßt geht der sofort in die Luft.  und auch im Umkreis ist alles kurz und klein.
Natürlich ist ein Kampfhelikopter eine mächtige Waffe - aber in BF3 auch nach den Patches (noch immer) viel zu übermächtig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Dezember 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich kann mit den Maschinen-Kanonen der Panzer mehrere Dutzend mal treffen und das Ding fängt grad mal an zu rauchen.


 Damit kannst dus auch echt knicken. Allein hat man kaum ne Chance mit nem Panzer gegen einen durchschnittlich guten Piloten. Es sei denn, der Heli fliegt so tief, dass du ihn mit der Hauptkanone vom Himmel fegen kannst. Aber Bord MGs bringen nicht viel. Des Rätsels Lösung sind die Guided Missiles in Verbindung mit einem dritten Mann, der das CITV benutzt. Aber das muss man halt auch erstmal beides freispielen.


----------



## shirib (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen Windows neu aufgesetzt, da die vorherige Installation nicht mehr so richtig wollte. In dem Zug bin ich auf die 64bit Version von Windows 7 Pro umgestiegen. Seitdem habe ich in BF3 massivste Probleme. Ich kann kaum ein Spiel laggfrei spielen. Meist seh ich die Leute erst herankommen, wenn ich schon 30 Sekunden tot bin. Ich verstehe es nicht so ganz. Ich habe nur das Betriebssystem gewechselt. Oder liegt es daran das die Adresswerte jetzt doppelt so breit sind? Die PC-Hardware ist jetzt nicht mehr die frischste...

Dazu kommt noch das ich diese Problematik nicht nachstellen kann, da es absolut nicht nachvollziehbar ab und an super gut läuft und dann wieder mal gar nicht.


----------



## Arwed88 (22. Dezember 2011)

*Aber das ich von einem Admin als Hurensohn beschimpft und dann gebannt werde*...

Ich weiß das hat sich schon erledigt, aber zu dem Beispiel von shirib fällt mir gerade ein, wie mich ein Admin bei BF3 gekickt hat, weil ich gesagt habe, dass ich seine rassistische Einstellung nicht hören will.
Der Vogel hat die ganze Zeit nur Müll von sich gegeben in Bezug auf rassenfeindlichen Aussagen.  Kann man da nichts machen?


----------



## Schisshase (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich wurde vor 2 wochen gebannt weil ich 2 Runden lang übelst abgeräumt habe. 
Gegen Admins ist man Machtlos. Denen gehört nun mal der Server.

Hab mir dann ne neue Origin ID geholt und konnte gleich wieder auf den Server.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Dezember 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Damit kannst dus auch echt knicken. Allein hat man kaum ne Chance mit nem *Panzer *gegen einen durchschnittlich guten Piloten. Es sei denn, der Heli fliegt so tief, dass du ihn mit der Hauptkanone vom Himmel fegen kannst. Aber Bord MGs bringen nicht viel. Des Rätsels Lösung sind die Guided Missiles in Verbindung mit einem dritten Mann, der das CITV benutzt. Aber das muss man halt auch erstmal beides freispielen.


 
Meinte eigentlich die Helis  - hab mich verschrieben. Im vorigen Satz stands ja richtig.


----------



## NeO126 (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich habe BF jetzt in der Kampange druch. Wollte heute mal den Multi Testen. Ok Joinen war ganz leicht... jetzt ein Paar fragen:

Was genau bedeutet ein Ranglistenspiel? Kann man nur so Aufsteigen ? 

Kann ich auch Selber ein Spiel aufmachen das ich die Karten mal kennenlernen kann ?

In einem Jet konnte ich keine Raketen Abschießen ist das normal? 

Wie kann ich chatten? Ich konnte das menu nicht schnell genug durchsuchen bevor ich tot war 


Soweit erstmal.

Ps: also  3 von den 4 Fragen hätten sich mit einem Lan Spiel von mir alleine, erledigt. Ich würde einfach solange rumtesten bis ich es habe . Naja Villeicht gibt es ja eine möglichkeit ein Spiel für sich alleine zu machen ihr könnt es mir verraten.

mfg
Neo126


----------



## Schisshase (3. Januar 2012)

NeO126 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe BF jetzt in der Kampange druch. Wollte heute mal den Multi Testen. Ok Joinen war ganz leicht... jetzt ein Paar fragen:
> 
> Was genau bedeutet ein Ranglistenspiel? Kann man nur so Aufsteigen ?


Ja


> Kann ich auch Selber ein Spiel aufmachen das ich die Karten mal kennenlernen kann ?


Nein, dazu braucht man einen Server. Lohnt sich auch nicht extra deswegen einen zu mieten. Mit der Zeit lernt man die Karten automatisch kennen.


> In einem Jet konnte ich keine Raketen Abschießen ist das normal?


Sorry, mit Jets kenn ich mich nicht aus


> Wie kann ich chatten? Ich konnte das menu nicht schnell genug durchsuchen bevor ich tot war


J oder K drücken. Eins ist für alle, eins für Team.


----------



## shirib (3. Januar 2012)

Ergänzend zu Schisshases Beitrag.



NeO126 schrieb:


> In einem Jet konnte ich keine Raketen Abschießen ist das normal?


DIe Raketen müssen erst freigeschaltet werden. Freischaltung 6/13


NeO126 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich chatten? Ich konnte das menu nicht schnell genug durchsuchen bevor ich tot war


Zusätzlich gibt es noch *L*, für den Squadchat.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte hinzufügen, dass die Air/Air Raketen auch wenig sinnvoll sind, das BordMG ist extrem stark und der Gegner kriegt keine Anvisierungsanzeige (ich weiß: furchtbares Wort ^^).

Mit ein bisschen Übung ist das MG sehr mächtig.


----------



## NeO126 (3. Januar 2012)

Sie bekommen kein ''Log On''  

Danke für die infos.


----------



## Azrael1512 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich spiele jetzt seit dem das Spiel released wurde. Vorher habe ich noch gar keine Spiele online im Multiplayer gespielt. 

Mein bisheriges Fazit: Der Anfang ist echt schwer. Man fühlt sich als würde man seine Waffe nur werfen und der Gegner macht einen lachend platt. Aber durch gutes Teamplay und eine recht konstante Lernkurve bleibt die Motivation immer auf einem guten Level.

Battlefield bietet auch für fast alle Spielweisen einen Spielmodus oder Karte. Ich persönlich liebe Bazar, Kaspian und die neues Maps. 

Ich habe trotz der Probleme und Bugs bisher keine Sekunde lang den Kauf bereut.


----------



## tapferertoaser (14. Januar 2012)

hey ich weis nicht ob das hier rein gehört aber weis einer wann für bf3 das nächste update kommt


----------



## chbdiablo (14. Januar 2012)

Irgendwann im Februar, genaueres ist noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## tapferertoaser (15. Januar 2012)

ok un weis einer wie groß das ungefähr wird


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Januar 2012)

Nicht sehr groß wahrscheinlich, sind ja nur Balancingänderungen und sowas.


----------



## dostojewski (13. Februar 2012)

Entfernt das dann auch den Monster-Bug?


----------



## xKarlx (13. Februar 2012)

Hm also dieser sogenannte Bug (ist nicht mal ein Bug) ist mir nicht bekannt oO. 
Wir Trainieren ständig diese Map da es unsere Hausmap für Wars ist.

Das wird nur an dem Rechner des Spielers liegen 
Graka zu heiß weis der Geier was da schief lief !


----------



## sesudra (14. Februar 2012)

14.02.2012 Punkbuste - Foren - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
"...nach dem PC-Client Update scheint es der Fall bei fast jedem Spieler zu sein, daß er einen Punkbuster kick vom Server bekommt."

besser nicht patchen


----------



## trying2sleep (14. Februar 2012)

Zu spät... Punkbuster ist eine Zumutung. Wenn es wenigstens zuverlässig auch nicht offensichtliche Cheater bannen könnte.
Sicher ist es nicht einfach so ein AntiCheatprogramm zu entwickeln aber es raubt mir trotzdem den Nerv.


----------



## Taares (10. Mai 2012)

habe ne Frage zu BF3, sollte sie schon hier mal gestellt worden sein, dann sry 

wie kann man die verbesserungen (schalldämpfer usw..) an den waffen anbringen bzw. gegen eine andere austauschen?

Bekommt man auch bessere Ausrüstungen bei den Uniformen ( Helme, kugelsichere Westen etc..) und wie kann man die anziehen

danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## dmwDragon (10. Mai 2012)

Du gehts in Spiel und klickst auf Anpassen dann suchst du dir die klasse aus mit der du Spielen willst und drückst auf Ausrüstung und da kannst du dir die Waffen und Modifikationen auswählen wenn du auf Aussehen klickst kannst du dir die Uniform aussuchen allerdings musst du einige Sachen erst frei Spielen um die Modifikationen Waffen und Uniformen zu bekommen.
Extra Helme oder Schusswesten gibt es aber nicht


----------



## Taares (10. Mai 2012)

danke schön!


----------



## lightweigh (5. Juli 2012)

Lordmusic schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin über google auf diesen thread gestoßen und bin auch absoluter neuling, und bin schwer gefrustet
> Battlefield 3: Premium DLC per Download online kaufen bei mcgame.com
> HAb mir gerade ein paar youtube guide anleitungen gegeben, aber mein problem ist dass ich gar nicht weiss wo ich ansetzen soll.
> gibt es vielleicht eine online bedienungsanleitung wo ich mir überhaupt mal durchlesen kann was einem in den vershciednen multiplayer modi erwartet?
> ...


 
ging mir genauso ist am anfang etwas unübersichtlich.... aber es lohnt ja sich reinzufuchsen...


----------



## shirib (19. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0LU7qBYf74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich freu mich.


----------



## Gast20180705 (11. September 2012)

zu AK: Top DLC
alle Maps sehr schön gestaltet: vor allem Bandar Desert hat mich sehr positiv überrascht, obwohl ich Wüstenkarten hasse
Tankdestroyer: erstmal schwer einzuarbeiten, aber wenn man mit der Geschwindigkeit klar kommt kaum aufzuhalten
Arti: WENN man trifft bleibt nichts mehr stehn bzw. am Leben
Gunship: nettes Gimick, weder nervig noch sonderlich hilfreich


----------



## Flyer3000 (16. November 2012)

Mein Spiel stürzt ca. alle 10 Minuten ab..kompletter Crash to Desktop,ich verzweifel langsam...was kann ich machen!


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2012)

Treiber ALLE aktuell? Ging es denn vorher? Wenn ja: gab es irgendwelche Updates, die schuld sein können, egal ob vom Spiel, vom Virenscanner oder windows? Neue Programme installiert?


----------



## Glantir (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich komme seit dem Update nicht mehr ins Spiel....

Es startet, dann kommt ein schwarzes Bild und unten rechts steht "Lädt" und es geht einfach nicht weiter.

Treiber sind aktuell, beim googlen hab ich nur herausgefunden das einige dasselbe problem nach Updates haben und einige halb herzige Lösungswege die wohl alle immer wiederholt werden müssen oder auf mich nicht zutreffen....

Hat hier einer eine Idee woran es liegt?

Edit: Hab den EA Support mal angeschrieben und die sagten ich soll die Installation reparieren und neu starten, danach musste ich das Update nochmal saugen und seit dem klappt es wieder


----------



## EW (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo.
Ich hätt´ ne (doofe) Frage: Gibts bei BF3 eigentlich auch ein Installationslimit wie z.B.bei Dead Space 2 ?´
Oder kann man es beliebig oft installieren ?


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (30. Dezember 2012)

gibt keins


----------



## zakuma (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich besitze BF3 das Hauptspiel + Back 2 Karkand seit release nur würde ich gerne neue Co Op Missionen haben sind in einen der DLCs neue Co Op missionen enthalten?


----------



## tapferertoaser (31. Dezember 2012)

Nein, es sind auch keine mehr geplant, weil das DLC Endgame Battlefield 3 von Seiten des Supports auch Beenden wird. Es wurde mal gesagt es würde welche geben, das war aber nur heiße Luft.


----------



## tapferertoaser (31. Dezember 2012)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> zu AK: Top DLC
> alle Maps sehr schön gestaltet: vor allem Bandar Desert hat mich sehr positiv überrascht, obwohl ich Wüstenkarten hasse
> Tankdestroyer: erstmal schwer einzuarbeiten, aber wenn man mit der Geschwindigkeit klar kommt kaum aufzuhalten
> Arti: WENN man trifft bleibt nichts mehr stehn bzw. am Leben
> Gunship: nettes Gimick, weder nervig noch sonderlich hilfreich


 
Ok mitunter finde ich den Gunship etwas nervig, man kommt kaum rein, ist man drin rammen einen meist Gegner mit Hubschraubern oder Jets, Man wird von oben dauernd getroffen, aber selbst trifft man kaum was und die Jets brauchen nur hinter dem Ding sein und können eigentlich ohne Gegenwehr das Ding runtergeiern. Aber trotzdem gefallen auch mir die Ak Maps sehr, sind einfach genial.
Aftermath finde ich gut wenn man Conquest spielt, allerdings hat man mit Pech ein schlechtes Team und dann ist es wie bei Metro auf der Verlierer Seite, man kommt aus dem Spawn nicht mehr raus. Der Scavenger Modus ist naja, mit richtigem Team geil aber mit Pech... Aber das ist einfach so, da ist das Problem, viele Spieler, nicht nur Anfänger, wissen gar nicht mehr wie sie ihre Klasse spielen müssen, sie denken es wäre CoD und kaum einer heilt oder schmeißt wenigstens ein Munitions oder Medikit ab.
Bei Aftermath stört mich auch etwas, das sich alles um Die Armbrust dreht, was etwas nervig ist.
Trotzdem ist das Spiel noch immer gut, aber das man mittlerweile als 4 Mann Squad, mit Absprache im Ts auf nem 32 Mann Rush Server alles reisen kann, finde ich etwas komisch, aber naja.


----------



## fliegerthomas (23. Januar 2013)

Ich finde bei AK die Karten für Konsolenzocker wie mich einfach zu groß. Wenn man kein Fahrzeug hat läuft man ewig bis man mal jemanden findet und im Grunde sind eh alle Sniper. Meine Lieblingskarte ist und bleibt Shaqui Peninsula....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Januar 2013)

fliegerthomas schrieb:


> Ich finde bei AK die Karten für Konsolenzocker wie mich einfach zu groß. Wenn man kein Fahrzeug hat läuft man ewig bis man mal jemanden findet und im Grunde sind eh alle Sniper. Meine Lieblingskarte ist und bleibt Shaqui Peninsula....


 
Auch wenn ichs mir jetzt mit einigen verderbe - aber BF3 zockt man einfach nicht auf Konsole 

Allein schon das Spielerlimit macht aus den meisten BF3-Karten auf Konsole ein No-Go.
Wenn man dann noch die Steuerung per Controller und die um einiges schlechtere Grafik dazunimmt 

BF3 ist eines der wenigen Spiele  - wenn nicht sogar momentan das einzige - für das es sich lohnt sich einen Gamer-PC zuzulegen.


----------



## fliegerthomas (24. Januar 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Auch wenn ichs mir jetzt mit einigen verderbe - aber BF3 zockt man einfach nicht auf Konsole
> 
> Allein schon das Spielerlimit macht aus den meisten BF3-Karten auf Konsole ein No-Go.
> Wenn man dann noch die Steuerung per Controller und die um einiges schlechtere Grafik dazunimmt
> ...


 
Da gebe ich dir schon recht. Mit der Grafik und der größeren Teilnehmerzahl kann eine Konsole nicht mithalten...

Aber an die Steuerung gewöhnt man sich recht schnell und irgendwie ist es auch ganz witzig, wenn jeder etwas unbeholfener ist.. Headshots werden dadurch ja nicht gerade leichter... 
Außerdem finde ich es einfach mega chillig auf der Couch zu flätzen und ne Runde zu zocken... Was die Bequemlichkeit angeht kann der PC leider nicht mithalten....


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. Januar 2013)

fliegerthomas schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir schon recht. Mit der Grafik und der größeren Teilnehmerzahl kann eine Konsole nicht mithalten...
> 
> Aber an die Steuerung gewöhnt man sich recht schnell und irgendwie ist es auch ganz witzig, wenn jeder etwas unbeholfener ist.. Headshots werden dadurch ja nicht gerade leichter...
> Außerdem finde ich es einfach mega chillig auf der Couch zu flätzen und ne Runde zu zocken... Was die Bequemlichkeit angeht kann der PC leider nicht mithalten....


 
Ein großer weicher Lehnsessel, mit schöner Armauflage ist die Lösung des Problems.


----------



## fliegerthomas (13. Februar 2013)

Hä, ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Spiel halt einfach. Wenn es dir taugt spiel weiter. Wenn du keinen Bock mehr drauf hast, lass es bleiben.
Darüber nachzudenken ob du jetzt mit dem Onlinegamen anfangen willst oder nicht ist sinnlos.


----------



## Kwengie (18. März 2013)

fliegerthomas schrieb:


> Ich finde bei AK die Karten für Konsolenzocker wie mich einfach zu groß. Wenn man kein Fahrzeug hat läuft man ewig bis man mal jemanden findet und im Grunde sind eh alle Sniper. Meine Lieblingskarte ist und bleibt Shaqui Peninsula....


 
da kennst Du die Karten alter Battlefields nicht.
Auf El Alamein zu Battlefield 1942 warst Du als Infanterist verloren und auf Zatar Wetlands zu Battlefield 2 ebenfalls.
Als Fahrzeuglenker war es eine Freude gewesen, vor allem auf Zatar Wetlands mit dem Jet und dem Nachbrenner. Man flog dann auch schneller als in Battlefield 3 mit diesen Minikarten.



> Ok mitunter finde ich den Gunship etwas nervig, man kommt kaum rein, ist man drin rammen einen meist Gegner mit Hubschraubern oder Jets, Man wird von oben dauernd getroffen, aber selbst trifft man kaum was...


da muß ich widersprechen, denn als Infanterist werde ich dauernd mit dem ersten! Schuss der Gunship getötet.
Unterm Hänger, im Spalt zwischen Häuserwand und Panzer, beim Panzerreparieren usw. werde ich von dieser Waffe erwischt und es macht auch keine Freude mehr, Armored Kill zu zocken. 
Der Panzer ist schon nach einem Schuss dank diesem Disablen platt...


----------

